# Detroit Symphony Orchestra



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I just thought I'd point out something rather cool that I discovered tonight - the Detroit Symphony Orchestra (led by Leonard Slatkin) often streams live concerts online for free. I'm watching a Schubert/Rachmaninov/Bates one at the moment, and it's very impressive.

Of course, most of you probably already know about the Berliner Philharmoniker Digital Concert Hall, but those stingy gits charge for a viewing! 

I don't know if the DSO leaves their videos online for a while afterwards, as watching from the UK would mean staying up very late if you have to watch them live, but I still think it's an impressive example for other orchestras to follow.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll be seeing that concert live tomorrow! I'll be there at 3 p.m. EST, which translates to 8 p.m. GMT. They also do a fair number of concerts on Friday mornings at 10:45 EST. 

The DSO has made some very nice gestures this year, after going through a strike that cancelled almost all of the 2010-2011 season. If you're under 25, there's the most amazing deal for live tickets. Unfortunately, I'm only under 25 in geological eras. 

Next week they'll have Branford Marsalis doing the Glazunov Saxophone Concerto, with Beethoven's 7th for dessert.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Apparently there are encore performances at this website http://www.dso.org/videoReg.aspx?target=encore

DSO is an excellent orchestra with a long string of fine conductors from Paul Paray, Sixten Ehrling and Antal Dorati to Neeme Jarvi and the present Leonard Slatkin to name the most prominent.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice! Thank you for the tip!


----------

